
Amazon's Invasion of the CIA Is a Seismic Shift in Cloud Computing - jalanco
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/06/amazon-cia/
======
danielrhodes
Except for marketing terminology, I don't think the shift is that seismic.

While one part of cloud computing is having on demand infrastructure, the
other part is software: being able to utilize existing infrastructure in the
most efficient way possible. To most startups, the hardware part is where the
value is. For companies that can already afford a lot of hardware, the value
is in the software.

To that end, Amazon has very good software which can quickly let a company
change the dynamics of its infrastructure. Before, Amazon was trying to sell
the whole package. Now they are willing to just sell the software it seems.

